# Green Algae



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm trying to grow the type of algae thats green and float in water. What temperature range is best for doing that?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Well that's a new one- you are TRYING to grow algae?


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Yup.. haven't had much luck with it, I even use main tank water and about 10 hours/day light still no luck with those.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Curious- why are you trying to grow algae?


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Just experimenting on different live food cultures. Need that type algae as a food source.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

i see


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

That's funny. It's pretty easy to grow green water. I'm trying to get rid of it in my tank. All you need is direct sunlight, put it next to a window and have the lights on 12 hours and nutrients, put some fish food a little everyday in there even if there is no fish. In a few days you will have a lot of algae. If you want green water, just keep the tank glass clean so that no other type of algae can grow accept the kind in the water. So scrape off any algae attached to the glass as they will compete with algae that are in the water.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I would just try increasing your light period (16+ hours), soon you'll see some green water.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Does temperature matter? been a few days no cigar.


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

It should be close to the temperature your fish can tolerate. I don't know how the algae tolerate cold water. My water starts out misty white haze. The water will start to get more hazy with each day and soon, before you know it, it's green and you can't see half way into the tank.


----------

